# Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2004)

Auf Anregung von unserem Member kanalbulle eröffne ich hier diesen Thread.

Durch das Anglerboard haben sich schon viele Boardies kennen gelernt.

Auch viele Gewässer wurden schon vorgestellt.

Will man mal an einem solchen Gewässer angeln und auch übernachten, liegt ja nichts näher, als sich mit den entsprechenden Boardies vor Ort in Verbindung zu stezen.

Viele Boardies werden auch anderen Boardies kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bieten können, sei es ein Gästezimmer oder nur nen Platz für Luma und Schlafsack. 

Hier könnt Ihr also eintragen, wenn Ihr anderen Boardies kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von attraktiven Gewässern bieten könnt. 

Gebt einfach die Gewässer in Eurer Nähe an, und wie wie viele und was für Schlafplätze Ihr "bieten" könnt/wollt.

Bitte keine Adressen veröffentlichen, wer sich interessiert kann ja per Mail mit dem jeweiligen Boardie Kontakt aufnehmen und dann könnt Ihr alles weitere besprechen.

Und jetzt bin ich mal gepannt, was da zusammen kommt.


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Super Idee .Ich biete mich als erster an, für einen Händedruck die erste Novemberwoche auf Fehmarn zu verbringen :m


----------



## Stokker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ganz im Ernst,die Idee ist gut.
Leider habe ich kein Palazzo anzubieten...


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin!
Ein bis zwei  Peoples kann ich unterbringen!
Gewässer , die Ems zwischen Rheda -Wiedenbrück und Warendorf!
Das heist, es sind zwei Vereine bzw. 3 ( Versmolder Verein, ich weis nicht ob die Karten verkaufen, ist aber auch nur ein kleines Stück was die haben!)Die ich meine sind ,der Gütersloher-Readaer Verein und der Warendorfer Verein!
Fische von Ukelei bis Hecht, es kann auch bei viiiieeeel Glück ein Waller beißen ,hab ich mir sagen lassen!
Tageskarte in Warendorfer Verein kostet 6 Teuros

Ich hätte da mal Lust auf Dorsch in der Nord oder Ostsee!


----------



## Michael-Neo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Sobald mein letzter bruder auszeiht gehört die ganze etage mir  d.h. in naher zukunft kann ich nen zimmer mit 2 betten und platz für 2 lumas/schlafsäcke anbieten. bad/dusche nat. tv blablabla was halt so in nem zimma steht. ruhr inna nähe --> tageskarte 6 ökken. allerdings auch viele andere seen flüsse in erreichbarer nähe . halt mitten im ruhrgebiet


----------



## elefant (18. September 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo
Bei mir ist auch (fast) immer ein Plätzchen. - Kleines Gästezimmer mit Doppelbett.
Platz für Luma auch...
Gewässer - Vereinsgewässer und Ostsee. In der Nähe von Lütjenburg(liegt in der Mitte zwischen Kiel und Oldenburg(OH).


----------



## Karsten01 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Müßte ich nochmal mit meiner Madame absprechen.Sonst ,wer gerne mal unsere Dickbarsche über die Herbst-Winterzeit genießen möchte ,seid mir willkommen!

#h Karsten
Geb Euch morgen Mittag Bescheid.


----------



## Karsten01 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Wird leider nix,meine Beste ist da nicht so für,schade!


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Kann man ja auch verstehen!


----------



## TroKon (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Bei mir können sich auch Leute melden. Wohne in Illertissen Stadtteil Tiefenbach, das liegt so etwa genau in der Mitte zwischen Ulm und Memmingen. Habe leider noch keinen Schein kann erst ab Ende März zum Angeln mitgehen. Habe ein Gästezimmer und ein zwei Matratzen liegen auch herum. Großer Garten in dem man grillen kann und natürlich auch ein Zelt aufschlagen.

Die Gewässer für Tageskarten sind so 20 Automin entfernt siehe hier. http://www.fischereiverein-elchingen.de/

in Richtung Memmingen kenn ich die Gewässer noch nicht bei denen man Tageskarten bekommt, aber das kann ich herausfinden.|wavey:


----------



## Chris7 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Bin jetzt erst über diesen Teil des Forums "gestolpert". Aber ein Plätzchen zum Schlafen und ein Frühstück mit frischem Kaffee und Brötchen kann ich auch anbieten.

Wir haben ein kleines Gästezimmer mit Doppelbett und zur Not können auch noch zwei Leute auf der Couch schlafen. Auch wenn ich meine Frau noch nicht gefragt habe, sie wird garantiert einverstanden sein.


----------



## Knobbes (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Super Vorschlag, doch leider wohn ich noch bei meinen Eltern und da ist das ganze ein wenig schlecht.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Pickerfan (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin
Seh ich ja jetzt erst. Wenn also jemand im Raum Osnabrück angeln möchte liessen sich 1-2 Übernachtungen sicher machen. Finde ich übrigens eine klasse Idee so ein thread. Campingplätze sind ja heutzutage fast nicht mehr bezahlbar.
Bis denne


----------



## Zanderkisser (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Da kann ich mithalten... 

Ich hätt auch ein Gästezimmer mit Doppelbett zur Verfügung,falls Frau Zanderkisserin nix dagegen hat.
Gewässer siehe www.fv-etz.de
Auch kann man dort direkt am Gewässer ein Haus mietewn.Das kostet aber...
Ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar aus´m hohen Norden.Vielleicht kann man da nen Besuch mit nem gegenbesuch abstatten...
Übrigens,geile Idee dieser Thread!!!!#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Lionhead (5. April 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mithalten...
> 
> Ich hätt auch ein Gästezimmer mit Doppelbett zur Verfügung,falls Frau Zanderkisserin nix dagegen hat.
> Gewässer siehe www.fv-etz.de
> ...


 
"Ick bin all hier......"
Allen Ostsee verrückten Südländern könnte ich eine Doppelcouch in meinem Wohnzimmer anbieten.
Von Pinneberg sind es dann noch 50 Minuten bis Kiel oder ca. 70-90 min bis Sonstige Ostseeküste (von Lübeck bis zur Schlei)
Schöne Idee übrigens.....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> "Ick bin all hier......"
> Allen Ostsee verrückten Südländern könnte ich eine Doppelcouch in meinem Wohnzimmer anbieten.
> Von Pinneberg sind es dann noch 50 Minuten bis Kiel oder ca. 70-90 min bis Sonstige Ostseeküste (von Lübeck bis zur Schlei)
> Schöne Idee übrigens.....
> ...


 
Servus Jan,
na des klingt doch super!!!
Wär doch genial wenn man hier mal so nen Ausflug mit Gegenbesuch abhalten könnte...#6 
Ich werd jetz erst mal Anfang Mai nach Schweden verschwinden,aber im Sommer oder Herbst mal könnten wir da scho was machen...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. April 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Guiding muß da übrigens dabei sein...:q #6 


Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Pickerfan (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo zusammen
Ich hol das jetzt mal wieder hoch da es aktuell wird. Ich möchte jetzt im Sommer ein paar mal los und was anderes sehen als meine Vereinsgewässer. Daher hier meine Frage. Ist es möglich irgendwo mal ein zwei Nächte zu nächtigen? Am besten so ca. bis zu 200km von Osnabrück. Ideen sind zB. Ruhrgebiet oder Ostfriesland. Über ein paar Angebote würde ich mich sehr freuen und Gegenbesuch währe gar kein Problem.
Danke
Carsten


----------



## Pickerfan (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo zusammen
das Intresse scheint ja nicht grad riesig zu sein. Nun gut, ein Versuch noch. Ich hol auch Brötchen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

@Pickerfan 
Lust auf Bayern ?


----------



## Pickerfan (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

@ Franz
Lust schon aber für ein WE ein bissel weit aber danke fürs Angebot
Carsten


----------



## arno (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin!
Bei mir geht im Moment nur Zelten im Garten!
Wenn Dir das genehm ist!
Aber bis Georgsmarienhütte ist ja nicht weit, lohnt sich eigendlich nicht richtig , oder?


----------



## ruhrangler (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

@ pickerfan
wenn du dich benehmen kannst und keine angst vor nem rottweiler (der garten ist übrigens sein wohnzimmer) hast kann ich meinen garten zum zelten anbieten, 
die ruhr und der baldeneysee ist quasi um die ecke.

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Chris7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Carsten, hab Deine Anfrage gerade erst gesehen! Ich könnte Dir ein Bett in unserem Gästezimmer nebst Angelmöglichkeiten am Rhein anbieten.


----------



## Pickerfan (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Nabend zusammen
Super nett eure Angebote.Dankeschön. Ich hab im August Urlaub und dann würde ich gerne mal ein paar Trips machen. Ich werde mich dann mal melden
Danke nochmals und
bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

tolle idee.bin zwar aus berlin,aber wenn jemand mal in der saale in sachsen anhalt angeln will mit der übernachtung würde meine mutter bestimmt nichts dagegen haben.mann kann sich ja da verabreden und ein tolles woende verleben.


----------



## Gast 1 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ich ziehe demnächst um,

trotzdem ist bei mir im "Livingroom" immer Platz für ein oder zwei Matratzen.

Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn meine Gäste nach kompletter Verpflegung danach irgendwann ****.

Habe da LEIDER SCHON SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT.

Für nette Angler wird da immer ein Platz sein.#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sxxlflx (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hab Platz für zwei...wenn sie kein problem haben sich ein doppelbett teilen zu müssen...Gewässer ist die Elbe sowie diverse Talsperren ringsherum...(Bautzen, Malter, Klingenberg, Quitzdorf, Lehmmühle etc)


----------



## MeFoFreund (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moinsen !

Ich habe auch schon (leider) schlecht Erfahrungen mit anderen Anglern machen muessen!
Allerdings auch schon gute; deswegen traue ich mich auch mal hier, ein oder zwei betten anzubieten!

Es brauchen keine Leute anzufragen, die mal ein Wochenende allein einen "drauf" machen wollen, die hatten wir schon, und die schmeissen wir auch gnadenlos mitten in der Nacht wieder raus!!!

Wir wohnen ca. 15 km von der Ostsee Küste entfernt, zwischen Flensburg und Schleswig.

Alles (imho) Angeltechnische ist möglich! Zum Ostsee- Angeln braucht ihr einen gültigen SH- schein, oder einen Gast-Angler Schein, der auf (fast) jedem Amt zu kaufen ist.

Ich kenne auch einige See´n in der Umgebung, aber ich schätze mal, wer hier "hoch" kommt, wird lieber amm Meer angeln 

Kein Thema, kriegen wir hin, solange du (ihr) euch anständig benehmen könnt !!!!!!


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn meine Gäste nach kompletter Verpflegung danach irgendwann ****.
> Habe da LEIDER SCHON SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT.





			
				MeFoFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema, kriegen wir hin, solange du (ihr) euch anständig benehmen könnt !!!!!!


Hallo ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich glaube nicht, dass man sich hier um solche Sachen Sorgen machen muss !!!
In diesem Thread sollte es darum gehen "*eine Hand wäscht die andere*" und nicht um, "*hoffentlich steht mein Haus noch wenn der wieder weg ist*"!!!
Wir sind zu 99% Erwachsene Menschen und wissen uns zu benehmen und eine freie Unterkunft zu schätzen !
Auch wenn man mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sind nicht alle gleich und es ist ein leichtes hier darüber zu berichten wer das war - und ich glaube, das hat bei einer Mitgliederzahl von Zehntausend Konsequenzen !


----------



## arno (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recht hat er! #6


----------



## Pickerfan (6. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo zusammen
Ist bei mir zwar grad nicht aktuell aber ich finde die Idee so gut das sie nicht in vergessenheit geraten sollte. Also wer Lust hat hier ist immer ein Plätzchen frei.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin! Mein Bude ist leider ein bissl lütt aber ich kann eine sehr günstiges Zimmer anbieten incl Frühstück unter 20 Euro. Gewässer sind Weser und tausende Baggerseen.

MFG

Kai


----------



## uwe103 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

finde diesen Treat auch sehr gut, obwohl wir mometan noch keine direkte Übernachtung hier anbieten können (Sohnemann muss erst ausziehen  ).

Jetzt mal eine allgemeine Frage, auch an unsere Admin's und PC-Freaks. Kann man nicht eine Datenbank installieren, wo die angebotenen Übernachtungs- und Fischmöglichkeiten eingestellt werden? Mann erspart sich so ein Durchsuchen des ganzen Treats, wer nun wo an welchem Gewässer etwas anbietet.

Wäre doch mal 'ne Überlegung wert, oder #c


----------



## Pickerfan (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Superb
Das untersütze ich


----------



## kanalbulle (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Finde ich auch eine Gute Idee #6
Wenn die Datenbank zu kompliziert sein sollte, reicht bestimmt auch eine Unterteilung in PLZ-Bereiche oder Bundesländer !
Willkommen Übersicht


----------



## uwe103 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

@Kanalbulle

Top-Vorschlag mit den PLZ-Bereichen und Gewässern. Das könnte man doch auch in der Datenbank benutzen, da es vielleicht bei der Menge der Eintragungen auch zu unübersichtlich ist.

Der Vorschlag ist sehr gut #6


----------



## wodibo (17. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ich bring den Vorschlag gleich mal ins Modelforum. Kann aber etwas dauern, da wir ne Menge Projekte und Ideen am Laufen haben!
Also bitte etwas Geduld mit der Umsetzung :m


----------



## charly151 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hätte ne Finnhütte direkt am Teich anzubieten (5 Teiche ca.2,5 ha).
Platz reicht locker für 6 Angler.
Strom ist vorhanden, nur der Pullermann muss im freien entleert werden
( kein Abwasser da mitten im Wald ).
Gute Forellengewässser in der nähe ( 1km).
Leider nicht ganz umsonst, sondern 15 € pro Wochenende für die ganze
Hütte (egal wieviel Leute). 
Guckst Du Da.... www.angelverein-nordhausen.de

Gruß Charly


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Also ich kann 2 Schlafplätze am NIederrhein bieten.
Gewässer wären: Rhein,Lippe, einige Kanäle, Geheimbäche mit Fanggarantie und auch zahlreiche Vereinsgewässer mit Tageskartenausgabe.
Guiding geht auch.


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal hier gepostet und um Hilfe gebettelt.
Mein neuer Job verschlägt mich nach Kehl/ Rhein in den Ortenaukreis. Leider ist da im Moment mit ner Wohnung nix zu machen. Gegenüber ist Strasbourg und das Europaparlament. Da sind im weiten Umkreis alle möblierten Zimmer wech. Da ich europaweite Kurierdienste fahre, wär es nett wenn ich ab und an irgendwo duschen nd schlafen könnte. Sonst schlaf ich halt im Auto und dusch auf nem Rastplatz. Allerdings hat mein Auto keine Schlafkabine.
Also wer spontan helfen kann (ich weiß heut nicht wo ich morgen bin), der schicke mir bitte ne PN mit PLZ, Ort und Handynummer. 
Vieleicht kann ich mich mal revanchieren mit einem Angeln am Rhein oder im Schwarzwald.
Allerdings muß Platz für einen Transporter mit 5,2 Meter Anhänger in der Nähe sein :m
Ich sach schon mal Danke im voraus #6


----------



## henningcl (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ein bis zwei  Peoples kann ich unterbringen!
> Gewässer , die Ems zwischen Rheda -Wiedenbrück und Warendorf!
> Das heist, es sind zwei Vereine bzw. 3 ( Versmolder Verein, ich weis nicht ob die Karten verkaufen, ist aber auch nur ein kleines Stück was die haben!)Die ich meine sind ,der Gütersloher-Readaer Verein und der Warendorfer Verein!
> ...




peoples heisst völker hi,hi hi

viel spass


----------



## arno (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



			
				henningcl schrieb:
			
		

> peoples heisst völker hi,hi hi
> 
> viel spass



Äh, naja, mh, so ja, ähm.#q 

Ok, aber ich werde Dich bei gelegenheit auch verbessern!


----------



## henningcl (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

 ok, das ist ein deal.

das lässt bestimmt nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## MobyDicky (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Super Idee, die hier ins Leben gerufen wurde ! #6 
Habe am Stadtrand von Erfurt ein kleines aber feines Wochenendhäuschen, wo ich ( außer mir und meiner Kleinen natürlich  ) noch 4 Schlafplätze anbieten kann - Schlafsack vorausgesetzt.


----------



## arno (24. März 2006)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Mal wieder nach oben geholt!
Ist und bleibt ja ne gute Sache!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

will nächste woch noch mal nach rügen-strelasund wer hat kennt günstige ü-nachtungsmöglichkeit?für 2 personen oder stellplatz für großes auto und strom für 
heizung.mfg.esox

hat sich erledigt fahre nach weihnachten nach warnemünde für einen tag.


----------



## rtony (4. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Da der Winter geht und das Boot wieder zu Wasser kommt hätte ich evtl. für 1-2 Leute was zum Übernachten. Ihr könnt dann mit mir von Kiel aus in die Ostsee schippern um ein paar Dorsche oder Platten ziehen. Heringe sind auch schon da... Schöne  grosse Buttbank fast vor der Haustür. Losgehen wird es ab April da ich das Boot noch am Streichen bin und meine Schlepper noch neu aufbauen muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

so es wird wieder wärmer wer mal massenbrassen fangen will der kann kommen.ünachtung kann im kajütboot organ.werden.mfg.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo!
Da Ich mit meinen 3 Angelfreunden am Karfreitag eine  1 Tägige Heringsangeltour  am Strahlsund/Rügen starte. wollten wir Tag davor rausfahren damit das Angeln fruehzeitig ca 7-8Uhr morgens  anfängt(Die Fahrt nach hause sollte ja nicht Nachts enden|supergri). Wir suchen deswegen eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ohne  grossem Taram(Hauptsache Augen zu) für uns einen *21*Jahrigen 2 Anfang30Jahrigen(*31,32*)und nen* 50(unser Jubiliar)* Jahrigen alle Nichtraucher . Wir sind *keine* Alkis!!:v(aber einen *D*ienst*A*bschluss*B*ier  nach langer Fahrt gönnen wir uns doch mal im RUHIGEN  gerne).
Also wer jemanden  oder etwas kennt wo man übernachten kann. wäre das mal eine Nette Sache unter Anglern.#6
Ich warte auf Eure antworten.

*P.S*. Wenn es ausserhalb von Strahlsund ist umkreis von 30 Km nehmen wir gern in Kauf.#6


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hi Trophybass,
ich komme nicht aus der Gegend, aber habe vor kurzem schon mal eine "Boddentour" geplant. Wir hätten in Nisdorf übernachtet, direkt am Grabower Bodden.
Das ist nach Karte ca. 20 km von Stralsund entfernt.

Hier mal die Kontaktdaten:

Radwanderkoje Nisdorf
038323/ 81062

Die Übernachtung im DZ kosten pro Person 10,-€, allerdings als Selbstversorger. Eine Küche ist aber vorhanden.

Ruf einfach mal an, vielleicht ist das ja was für euch...

Gruß Martin


----------



## Trophybass2008 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Das war ja Prompt!
Super! 
Danke Martin für den Tipp hört sich ja gut an.
Werde morgen erstmal den Leuten das mal unterbreiten #q.
Und das mit Selbstversorgen ist ja auch kein Problem(es gibt sooviel Dosenfutter"Ravioli").


----------



## Trophybass2008 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

:mmal nach oben schubs!
Super Thread!!!:vik:
Damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.|kopfkrat
:m Mir hat es geholfen!!:m
Dann soll es auch anderen helfen.!


----------



## hannes (4. April 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hi all ihr Angelfreunde.

Bed & Breakfast wären bei mir für max. 2 Pers. möglich.
Allerdings....müssten diese "Hundefest" sein - in Haus und Garten laufen eine Wolfsspitzhündin und ein Beauceronrüde nach gusto rum, sind aber gaaanz liebe Tierchen -

Hier in direkter Nähe gibts als Fliessgewässer die <Rur>,
in der näheren Umgebung 2 Angelteiche <Forelle, Friedfisch>,
knapp 20 KM entfernt die <Maasseen> rund um Roermond/NL.

Wenn ihr mehr zur Umgebung wissen wollt, dann schaut mal auf einer interaktiven Karte nach, rund um 41836 Hückelhoven.

Also dann........meldet euch ruhig.
Gilt auch für Wochentags, da ich Frührentner mit (man staune) mit flexibler Zeiteinteilung bin


----------



## holle (4. April 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

schöne idee dieser fred!

bei mir (dresden) ist nach absprache auch eine couch mit 2 plätzen für angler frei. nix luxuriöses, aber besser als nichts. 
zur elbe sinds 5 minuten mit dem rad. 

hier der gewässerüberblick

und wenns ne ganze meute wird ist nebenan noch ein hostel.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Soo! Bin Wieder da!!
Wollte auf diesem Wege danken dem *Angel Daddy* für die Info nochmal. Nette Adresse für kurzreisende und noch netteres Service!
Und für die anderen: Wer Richtung Rügen will und auch so wie wir übernachten will, dem kann ich die Radwanderkoje nur empfehlen(Ist zwar kein luxushotel,aber auch keine bruchbude sondern sehr gemütlich)!!!!!


----------



## arno (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin!
Das ist ja ne gute Rückmeldung!
Dann werden die sich wohl bald vor Buchungen nicht mehr retten können!


----------



## Trophybass2008 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

So wie der "Boss" mir das erzählt hat ist es auch so schon immer belegt. aber nächstes Jahr werde ich mal im Voraus buchen.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Mal nach Oben Schubs!
Bin immernoch so  Begeistert von dem Thread!!!!


----------



## alf1955 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Wieder mal nach oben holen.

Sehr gute Idee das ganze. :vik:

Suche immer noch jemand der mich mal mit seinem eigenen Boot gegen Unkostenbeteiligung mit zum Dorschangeln nimmt. Wenn man dann da auch noch pennen kann. Was will man mehr.
Also laßt euch nicht bremsen. Her mit den Angeboten. :q
Gruß
Alf


----------



## Trophybass2008 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

:m:mschuubs!Damit die anderen auch was davon haben!!:m


----------



## mipo (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

* push*


----------



## Trophybass2008 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

:m:mschuubs!:m


----------



## Flyfisher07 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Dir auch Petrie Heil Mipo komme auch aus Reinickendorf biste vieleicht in einem Angelverein dort
MfG Flyfisher07


----------



## wake0071 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

hallo Leuts suche eine Übernachtungsmöglickhkeit für nächstes Jahr in der Nähe von Wismar. Würde mich über eure Angebote freuen


MFG wake0071


----------



## porscher (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

hoch damit


----------



## DDK (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo,
ich suche eine einfache Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Norden von Rügen.
Da ich meistens nur 2 Tage  Zeit habe, währe dies immer nur für eine Nacht, es muss nicht luxuriös sein, ich brauche nur ein Bett und ein Stellplatz für mein Auto, da ich mein Boot auf dem Dach habe.
Ich nehme auch gerne jemanden mit zum Angeln.
Vielen Dank und ich hoffe auf Antwort.#h#h


----------



## Robi Hobi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

#h

Habe meitens das gleiche Problem wie Du.
Komme aus der Nähe von Berlin, reicht wenn ich in Berlin arbeiten muß!|supergri
War schon ein paar mal oben auf Rügen.#6
Hätte ne Kontaktadresse einmal in Göhren und einmal in Dranske.
Ein Zimmer kostet da 12,50Euro pro Übernachtung.
Sind meistens zu zweit oben. Sonst lohnt es sich nicht für die Vermieter.
Ansonsten fahre ich auch ab und zu nach Boltenhagen!
Hab dort auch ne günstige Unterkunft.
Kannst mir ja bei Interesse Deine Nummer in einer PN schicken und ich meld mich dann. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen ne Fahrt nach oben machen.

Gruß Robi Hobi


----------



## loki73 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

nabend

ich bin auf der suche nach einem schlafplatz für den 8.2 auf den 9.2. in fehmarn. 
es ist zwar sehr kurzfristig aber vielleicht hat jemand eine pritsche oder luftmatratze für eine pflegeleichten bellybootangler.


----------



## Frieder (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo Torsten Rühl,
wie ich sehe, hat hier lange keiner mehr gepostet.
Besteht Dein Angebot noch ?#c



> Also ich kann 2 Schlafplätze am NIederrhein bieten.
> Gewässer wären: Rhein,Lippe, einige Kanäle, Geheimbäche mit Fanggarantie und auch zahlreiche Vereinsgewässer mit Tageskartenausgabe.
> Guiding geht auch.


Ab dem 11. August habe ich Urlaub und würde gern am Niederrhein einmal auf Zander angeln.
Also ganz kostenlos soll es dann doch nicht sein - da werden wir uns schon einig.#6

Siehe mal hier:


----------



## Nordlicht (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand, jemanden in Anspruch genommen  
#c


----------



## Frieder (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo Nordlicht,
wie siehts aus ?
Fehmarn ist doch Super !
War Ende Juni erst vor Ort. (Leider schlecht gefangen!)

Wie schon beschrieben, habe bald Urlaub.......!:vik:


----------



## Lichtkind (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133563

koennte evtl zum thread hier passen :]


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. August 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin moin!

Ich suche einen Platz zum zelten Ende Oktober - Anfang November in der Nähe von Göhren / Rügen!

Leider haben alle Plätze in der Gegend un diese Zeit geschlossen. Meine Frau mussdazurKuhr und ich wollte dann gerne 1 - 2 Wochen inder Nähe zelten und angeln.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein 3x6m Stückchen garten frei?

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Fischeresfrau (6. August 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

helft bloß meinen mann der weint hier ohne ende zumal die klinik direkt am wasser ist kann den ja schlecht einschleussen


----------



## Nordlicht (7. August 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



Frieder schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlicht,
> wie siehts aus ?
> Fehmarn ist doch Super !
> War Ende Juni erst vor Ort. (Leider schlecht gefangen!)
> Wie schon beschrieben, habe bald Urlaub.......!:vik:



Wie meinst du das ? Schlafensmäßig oder Fischmäßig |kopfkrat

Ich könnte ja ne Kellerwohnung bei mir auf dem Boot einbauen |kopfkrat :q


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen|bigeyes

Wollte nur mal anmerken,daß ich das für ne super Sache halte!!! Sollte jemand in meiner Nähe was suchen....gerne!!!


----------



## Frieder (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hi Nordlicht,
ich denke, die Sache hat sich nun erledigt.

Zitat von Nordlicht


> Ich will ja auch keine Massen befördern sondern immer nur mal einen hier und mal eine da...um halt die Unkosten zu decken.


Hätte mich gefreut, wenn ich mich im  Urlaub an den Unkosten hätte beteiligen können.
Wie schon erwähnt, es sollte eine Anfrage sein, und wegen mir brauchste Deinen Kahn auch nicht um, oder auszubauen, wollte nur ein paar schöne Angeltage mit einem Ortskundigen und netten Kollegen auf dem Wasser vor Fehmarn verbringen.


----------



## Ute (10. November 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Kann Euch die Unterkunft nicht um sonst anbieten, aber doch recht günstig.


----------



## Ute (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Mal wieder ins Leben rufen. #6


----------



## grasi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ich könnte auch für 1 bis 2 Boardies Schlafplätze anbieten. Luma oder auf meinem etwas größerem Luftbett.
Gewässer: Westliche Ostsee (Boltenhagen. Also Wismar, Priwall, Trevemünde alles gut erreichen. 
Gruß Grasi


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



grasi schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch für 1 bis 2 Boardies Schlafplätze anbieten. Luma oder auf meinem etwas größerem Luftbett.
> Gewässer: Westliche Ostsee (Boltenhagen. Also Wismar, Priwall, Trevemünde alles gut erreichen.
> Gruß Grasi



Hört sich gut an! Darüber müssen wir uns in Berlin mal unterhalten #6


----------



## grasi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Darüber müssen wir uns in Berlin mal unterhalten #6


 

Das können wir gern machen. Kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin,Moin!!!!  |wavey:
Ich wollte am 28.2.09 mal für ein paar tage nach Fehmarn kömmen und ein bischen denn Meerforellen und Dorschen nachsteigen.Suche auf diesen wege eine unterkunft für 2-3 nächte.Meine Frau ist nähmlich in der zeit zur Mutter-Kind Kur und da habe ich mir gleich urlaub genommen.Die chance muß Mann nutzen.Muss nicht umsonst sein aber auch nicht zu teuer da mein etar nicht so groß ist.Wäre auch schön wenn ich nicht alleine angeln gehen müsste.Ich lese jetzt schon eine ganze weile hier im Forum die ganzen berichte übers mefo angeln und habe jetzt echtes Angelfieber.Ich fische schon seit 20 Jahren,hauptsächlich mit Spinnködern und der Fliege.Habe auch ein bb.Bin für alles offen und würde mich freuen nette kontakte zu knüpfen und nachricht zu bekommen.Komme übrigens aus bremen,heiße Marc Jürgens und bin 31 Jahre alt.
mfg Marc#h


----------



## Sledge (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin Leute.
Super Sache hier , so kommt man rum #6.
Stelle auch gerne ein Gästezimmer für 2 , zur Not auch 3 Personen zur Verfügung.
Gewässer sind : Kanäle (größter Kanalknotenpunkt Europas ) , Lippe, Stever , Ternscher See und Halterner Stausee . Tageskarten , außer für die Lippe , sind in der Nähe erhältlich.
Gruß sledge |wavey:


----------



## Bachfloh (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo Leute!
Als Karpfenangler gestaltet sich das ja recht einfach,bleiben einfach fünf Tage am Wasser.Also,kommt nach Ostfriesland,Gruß Holger


----------



## James8 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hey,

cooler Fred!!!
Mich würde es interessieren, ob überhaupt schon mal jemand wg. diesem fred bei nem anderen boardi übernachtet hat und wie eure Erfahrungen damit sin´d.

Hab natrülich auch Platz für 1-2 Leute evtl. auch in Füssen müsste aber terminlich abgestimmt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Falls jemand n Schlafplatz in <b>Konstanz am Bodensee </b> sucht, ist er bei uns herzlich Wilkommen.  Noch alles etwas provisorisch, richte ich mir mit meiner Freundin gerade unser erstes gemeinsames Nest ein, im September schlüpft dann ein Kücken )

Also einfach per PM melden!!


----------



## Die Stulle (20. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ich kann ebenfalls eine übernachtungmöglichkeit bieten.
Ist zwar nur nen Sofa aber das macht einen typischen Angler bestimmt nichts aus.

Das ganze für eine Person, eigentlich nur übers Wochenende aber man kann ja gucken ob zufällig der Urlaub passt.

Ich persöhnlich bin eigentlich nur ein kleiner Fisch was Angeln angeht. Somit möchte ich dadurch neue bekanntschaften schließen und vieleicht auch was neues lernen was das angeln angeht.

Ich komme aus den schönen Ostfrießland um genau zu sein aus einem Dörfchen Namens Blomberg.
PLZ: 26487

bei Intresse bitte per PN melden. Schöne gewesser sind hier natürlich auch


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



James8 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> cooler Fred!!!
> Mich würde es interessieren, ob überhaupt schon mal jemand wg. diesem fred bei nem anderen boardi übernachtet hat und wie eure Erfahrungen damit sin´d.
> ...


 
Die sind wohl alle nicht mehr zurückgekehr!|kopfkrat


----------



## eschnei (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Suche eine Bleibe für ehrliche und nette Kerle vom 11.06-14.06.09. Wir wollen an die Nahe und nehmen auch gerne eine Hütte oder Ferienhaus gegen Bezahlung. 

Wir sollten aber kommen und gehen können wann wir wollen. 

Ich hoffe auf den passenden Hinweis.

Gruß eschnei


----------



## Michaelswelt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

suche auch eine möglichkeit zum Übernachten ( Wochenende ) wenn es geht im Juli.... Gehe gerne auf Aal und auf Hecht.

Zu meiner Person:

Alter: 28 J
Beruf: Sport-Fintesskaufmann
Möchte mal wieder raus und einfach nur abschalten. Komme aus Niedersachen und würde mich über ein See freuen


----------



## Jemir (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

habe in Bautzen eine Unterkunft für max 2 Leute gegen einen geringen Unkostenbeitrag anzubieten


----------



## Frieder (10. August 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Suche eine FeWo für mich und meine Frau Anfang September für etwa eine Woche im Raum Bislich oder Voerde.
Miete wird natürlich bezahlt.

Ich möchte gern zu dieser Zeit am Rhein angeln

Benachrichtigungen und Angebote bitte hier per PN oder
Mail an schawide@t-online.de


----------



## bean760 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

hallo leute biete euch euch hiermit eine Unterkunft in Berlin auf meinem Boot an ist ausgelegt für zwei Erwachsene und zwei Kinder,an Bord ist alles enthalten was man so braucht wie Küche,Schlafkabine usw.das einzige was fehlt ist eine Toilette,ich finde damit kann man aber leben..


----------



## esgof (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

moin
ja dann will ich das auch mal wieder zum leben erwecken.
finde das hier auch super
was mich allerdings auch verwundert das Niemand auf die frage antwortet ob jemand ein angebot angenommen hat und wie es gelaufen ist 
ich für meinen teil habe jetzt eine nr die ich dem nächst mal in anspruch nehmen werde hoffe es klappt.
gruß esgof


----------



## elbetaler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Hallo Boardies, ich suche eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Gebiet Kühlungsborn für 1-3 Personen.
Fast logisch: ich möchte zum Ostsee-Angeln! Die Ü-Möglichkeit sollte bei relativ kurzfristiger Voranmeldung verfügbar sein, da ich meine Angelausflüge nicht sehr langfristig plane. Da sind fam. Gründe, berufsbedingte Verhinderungen und nicht zuletzt das Wetter ausschlaggebend. 
Bisher (mit Ausnahmen) war das für mich ein Tagesausflug mit sehr frühem Aufstehen, über 100km Anreise mit Boot im Schlepptau, der eigentliche Angeltag und die Rückreise. So ein Manövertag schlaucht ganz ordentlich! Mein Gedanke wäre, mit mind. einer Übernachtung die Möglichkeiten erweitern zu können, also statt einer event. zwei Ausfahrten oder statt die Morgenstunden mal ab mittags in den Abend hinein zu angeln. 
Bei der Ü-Möglichkeit müsste Platz zum Parken fürs Auto und den Trailer (ca. 6m) sein.
Die Übernachtung muss auch nicht gänzlich kostenlos sein. Was sich so noch dabei entwickelt (z.B. Mitfahrgelegenheit) muss man dann mal sehen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Alex1860 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Wer weiß eine Bleibe im Zeitraum vom 3.7-8.7-12 in der nähe von Köln(max.20km)? Zum fischen am Rhein. Wir bräuchten Informationen zur Unterkunft, Infos wo wir die Angelkarten/lizenzen erwerben können UND Infos über das Nightlife.  Vllt auch eine Art Guide/Mitangler der sich vllt ein bisschen Zeit für uns nimmt oder mit dem wir angeln bzw. Bier trinken können


----------



## Alex1860 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Karlsruhe oder Mannheim wäre auch interesant


----------



## jeanneau34 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

hallo Boardies

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr 3 Forumsmitglieder als Gäste empfangen durfte und es durchaus nette Leute waren, 
möchte ich hier auch ein Angebot abgeben.
Biete Unterkunft für 2 Personen, Bootsangeln (mit Übernachtung(en) am Boot, Flughafentransfer,
im Raum Alicante.
Will nicht daran verdienen.
Terminabsprache vorab über PN.
Bin das ganze Jahr über vor Ort.

L.G. Günther


----------



## jeanneau34 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Ist wohl kein Interesse vorhanden.

Gruß Günther


----------



## Seele (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Doch, finde das sogar extrem super. Aber leider ist immer für viel zu viele Ziele viel zu wenig Zeit  
Sonst find ich dein Angebot, gerade weils nem Urlaub nahe kommt sehr gut.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*



jeanneau34 schrieb:


> Ist wohl kein Interesse vorhanden.
> 
> Gruß Günther



doch, hab ich notiert.
problem ist - ich komm so selten hier weg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Interesse wäre da ... aber die Zeit. Interessant wäre es im für März, erst Abstecher nach Valencia (Fallas) und dann noch ein wenig angeln. Habe nur leider gar keine Ahnung wie es bei Euch angeltechnisch zu der Zeit aussieht.


----------



## eldino (4. April 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

@Alex1860
Angelkarten für den Rhein kann man hier kaufen
http://www.fishermans-partner.eu/fachmaerkte/de/koeln/start/

Wichtig: Fischereischein nicht vergessen und Bares dabei haben (EC-Karten fürs Angelkarten geht nicht alles andere kann natürlich mit EC-Karte bezahlt werden) eine Jahreskarte kostet 34€.

Zum Bier trinken kann man in die Altstadt, Am Ring oder zur Zülpicher Studenten Meile gehen


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Moin,

ich suche auf diesem Weg 9 Angler, die Interesse haben, 
einen Angelweiher für einen Tag zu mieten. 
Preis pro Kopf: 25€ all in. ...
Max. erlaubte Gesamtausbeute: 130KG
Besatz: 32KG
Gefischt werden kann:
Regenbogenforelle, Bachforelle, Barsch, Zander und Karpfen. 
Gefischt werden darf mit: 
Lebenden Köder, (Würmer, Maden, Bienenmaden etc. )
Teig, (Powerbait, selbstgemachte Teige, Boilies etc.)
Nicht erlaubt sind: Blinker, Wobbler, Twister, Gummifische, etc. also alle Kunstköder. 
Es gibt vor Ort leider KEINE Köder zu kaufen, diese sind dann mitzubringen.
Bei Bedarf könnte ich diese aber dann nach Absprache besorgen. 
Der Teich liegt in: Manderfeld, Belgien, nähe Gerolstein.

Nach erfolgtem Angeltag schlage ich vor, wir fahren zu mir nachhause, 
begutachten unsere Fänge, und grillen etwas. (Hier bitte ich dann auch die Kosten untereinander aufteilen). 

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. 

Würde mich freuen. 
Im Bedarfsfall, Zelt mitnehmen, und bei mir Im Garten aufstellen. 
Demnach würde ich dann vorschlagen, wäre der beste Tag dafür ein Samstag. 
Dann Sonntag Katerfrühstück,  , wir haben hier sauleckeres Bier in Belgien 

In diesem Sinne, tight lines und Petri.


----------



## Memy (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Boardies*

Sind ein paar gute Angebote dabei 

Werde mich bestimmt bei einigen mal melden!


----------

